# Autonomous Ship "Mayflower II" Reaches Plymouth Rock Massachusetts 06/30/2022



## FastTrax (Jun 30, 2022)

www.usnews.com/news/best-states/massachusetts/articles/2022-06-30/crewless-robotic-mayflower-ship-nears-plymouth-rock

www.mayflower400uk.org/education/the-mayflower-story

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mayflower


----------

